# HDMI cable in the Premiere XL box - as advertised or no?



## hmhm (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally took the Tivo plunge & went with the TPXL in lieu of the cable box.
Got through the setup (cablecard comes tomorrow morning) -- so far so good.

According to the docs/what's in the box (see this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=444083
the HDMI cable should be 1.3.

Here's the info found on the cable itself:
AWM 20276 VW-1 80°C 30V E81280-D Ching Tai

Is there anyway to confirm that it's 1.3?

A quick google search shows the cable can be bought online for $2.99 -- something doesn't feel right to me about that.

TIA.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Why? HDMI cables are cheap. The retail stores are the ones ripping you off. You can't judge by their prices.

Monoprice.com is one of the best places for cables.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=hdmi&x=0&y=0


----------



## hmhm (Sep 15, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Why? HDMI cables are cheap. The retail stores are the ones ripping you off. You can't judge by their prices.
> 
> Monoprice.com is one of the best places for cables.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=hdmi&x=0&y=0


You're right -- and ignoring my comment about the cost of the cable itself, is there a way to confirm that it is a 1.3?

Thanks.


----------



## Shagger (Nov 2, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> Why? HDMI cables are cheap. The retail stores are the ones ripping you off. You can't judge by their prices.
> 
> Monoprice.com is one of the best places for cables.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=hdmi&x=0&y=0


+1 for Monoprice. I went ahead and bought 3 HDMI cable before I found out the TP included one! Oh well, that BD player will have one waiting for it I suppose...


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

hmhm said:


> You're right -- and ignoring my comment about the cost of the cable itself, is there a way to confirm that it is a 1.3?
> 
> Thanks.


I know this isn't an answer to your quesiont, but my suggestion would be to just try it out and see how it performs. If it works as you expect it to, then go with it. If not, swap it out for one you know is 1.3 and see if that one works any better.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What does HDMi 1.3 get you with the TiVo Premiere? Unless it's capable of bitstreaming the advanced codecs. And none of the content has deep color. Otherwise HDMI 1.1 should be all that is needed.

I use HDMi 1.1 cables on a couple of my Premieres. It works the same as the ones that have HDMI 1.3 cables connected. I still get 1080P video from AMazon and DD 5.1 audio from the HD programs.


----------



## iwbyte (Dec 2, 2002)

Funny thing happened tonight:

Got two new Premiere's (just the regular ones, not XL)- had previously bought a $2.99 HDMI Cable at some online reseller about 6 months ago, since I knew i'd be upgrading later but didn't know they came one with them.

I plugged in the tivo-supplied cable, and got scratchy audio. Replaced it with the cheap cable, and all was perfect. Tried the tivo-supplied cable from the second box, and same scratchyness - two different TVs.

I guess I got a bum batch. 

Now i'm forced with dealing with bad quality for a few days while I order one online - i'm NOT going to go to bestbuy and spend $29.99 or more for a cable when I know the cheap ones work great!


----------

